# Painting the interior of a case?



## meaintsmart (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to paint the interior of a new case and I want it to be as cheap and long lasting as possible. I'm not sure how to do it at all and would like help or advice on how to do so. Thanks!


----------



## andrewsmc (Dec 19, 2008)

Remove everything... Spray paint.


----------



## meaintsmart (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a need for other chemicals? If so, which ones?


----------



## Prash (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm, just normal paint will be good enough. But i suggest to use your creativity while painting. Tape you cabinet based on some designs, and let them dry for a day or so. And retape to have more designs, by taping+painting you can make your case look more interesting.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 19, 2008)

Use a self etching primer, or a light sanding to prep the case.

Otherwise the paint will just flake off.

If you are using spraypaint of the can variety, use multiple thin coats to build up the finish.
Nothing more irritating than having paint runs.

And take your time. Don't rush it.


----------



## meaintsmart (Dec 19, 2008)

So, I just apply a self etching primer first, then apply multiple layers of spray paint and I'm done?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 19, 2008)

I just went got some black metal spray paint and just applied layers. Don't worry about painting t all black first time round, just keep building it up.


----------



## meaintsmart (Dec 19, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I just went got some black metal spray paint and just applied layers. Don't worry about painting t all black first time round, just keep building it up.



You didn't have to use self etching primer?


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 19, 2008)

meaintsmart said:


> You didn't have to use self etching primer?



Really depends on how the case metal has been treated. Most are already wearing that horrible grey paint, and unless you do a light sanding or use a self etching primer, the chances of it peeling are higher.

I should know, the parts I didn't sand the paint eventually flaked off.

You might have a better paint that bonds better, but I learnt my lesson the hard way.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 19, 2008)

I recommend doing a light sand then applying the self etching primer. Then do your color coat. That will get you the best results IMO.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 19, 2008)

meaintsmart said:


> You didn't have to use self etching primer?



Nope i didn't and I painted it around the end of summer and all is well. Again as long as you apply layers and let them dry each turn (this will take some time) it'll be fine.

But yes if you really want to do a top job, primers are the way to go. I just never had the money for it so just used hammerite metal black spray paint.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the hammerite was the key here.
It's seriously expensive down here, so I went with the local stuff.

Hmm, Now you got me thinking . . .


----------



## meaintsmart (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not really sure how to sand the interior of a case...Is it the same way on how to lap a CPU or heatsink?


----------



## andrewsmc (Dec 20, 2008)

you get some sand paper, Remove everything, Rub sand paper in all cracks and on flat surfaces basically everywhere. Then Clean with some paint thinner or degreaser, Let dry and paint.


----------



## meaintsmart (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright, so I'm done painting it and when I touch and swipe my finger across the dry paint, it leaves a tiny bit of dark bits, it's not wet (I don't know how to explain it). Do I just have to wait longer for it to "dry" longer or is there a way to make it stop shedding the black stuff? I don't want to keep touching it and it leaves some dark stuff on my fingers...


----------

